# fry color



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

Do fry change their color? I had about 40 born the other day and they are basically clear colored. the mother is a whilte colored platy but the males in the tank are brightly colored. I also had 2 little fry born 2 days after I started the tank and they were bright orange they are 2 1/2 months old now and are still bright orange so i am thinking they will not change color. I don't know if they are platy or swordtail as I had a female swordtail in the tank.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Fry most often have little or no color as to not attract predators or any other attention.

After a while they will start to develop color, and you will know what they are.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my fry, the last 4 were born bright orange. I don't think htey will change a while lot, other than become more sharp.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

they'll colour up pretty fast though. not entirely but you'll get an inkling of what they'll look like in a few weeks.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

pic whoring time...


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i love the orange colouration at the tail end.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> ...you'll get an inkling of what they'll look like in a few weeks.


I found the same thing with my platies, they usually start to show color and patern within a month.

@riceburner: awesome pics, I like the second one the best.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Platies can take up to 2 months to get their deeper colours at times - really depends on what you feed them


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Platies can take up to 2 months to get their deeper colours at times - really depends on what you feed them


i've always known that was true but i've honestly never really payed attention to what i feed my fry (or my any of my fish). I DO vary their diets, everyone gets flakes, blood worms, algae wafers, and the occasional fresh veggies.

would you recommend anything aside from the usual insuforia and bbs for young'uns? what about for slightly older fry starting to colour (say, 4-8 weeks)?

suddenly very curious.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

On top of the two you mention you can try frozen or live daphnia.


----------

